# Are BMW's a status symbol/in a higher class?



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

I'd say that they are.

That is not to say that a person buys a BMW because they want to show off... rather... that BMW's are in a certain class of vehicle and have a certain reputation that affirms a sort of status.
Following this argument: i also believe that most (if not all) people who own a BMW own one partly for this reason, when there are comparable cars that are less expensive... what would drive you to spend the extra money otherwise than to own something that's from it's own being 'in a class of it's own', so to speak.

What do you think?

EDIT: This is not to say that BMW owners are elitest or snobs... i think it has more to do with wanting to own something that you consider "nice' even if it's more expensive... kinda like an LV keychain when you could have had comparable for cheaper...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nah, I think a LOT of folks here bought a BMW _despite_ its image, not because of it.

EDIT: but the majority of BMW buyers? yeah, probably so.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> nah, I think a LOT of folks here bought a BMW _despite_ its image, not because of it.


But I highly doubt that's the case for the general (80%+) BMW-driving population in the US.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> nah, I think a LOT of folks here bought a BMW _despite_ its image, not because of it.


Exactly. I was always very averse to BMWs due to their image, and the image of those who "typically" drive them. But the consistently glowing reviews in all the mags convinced me to go drive one... and the rest was history.

But I wish there wasn't so much baggage attached to the roundel.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

tommyd said:


> kinda like an LV keychain when you could have had comparable for cheaper...


I have contempt for those sort of items. Not only is everything Vuitton fugly as sin, but the ridiculous inflated prices of such designer wares, all for the sake of "status," really just makes me nauseous.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> But I highly doubt that's the case for the general (80%+) BMW-driving population in the US.


yup :thumbup:

(see my edit)


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Exactly. I was always very averse to BMWs due to their image, and the image of those who "typically" drive them. But the consistently glowing reviews in all the mags convinced me to go drive one... and the rest was history.
> 
> But I wish there wasn't so much baggage attached to the roundel.


Have i missed something? :eeps: 
I admittedly didn't know a lot about BMW until i was ready to buy one... kind of a dream car that was a little out of reach...
What bad image does BMW have?
:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I have contempt for those sort of items. Not only is everything Vuitton fugly as sin, but the ridiculous inflated prices of such designer wares, all for the sake of "status," really just makes me nauseous.


you don't like my new interior?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

tommyd said:


> What bad image does BMW have?
> :dunno:


That people are just buying them as status symbols.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> you don't like my new interior?


 :rofl:

I saw that one (I think it was that one) up close and personal at the last bimmerfest. I nearly lost my (complimentary, provided by Cutter Motors) lunch.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I own a BMW because: (and ONLY because)

1) They are a well made car.

2) They are a safe car.

3) They give me the handling and performance I want for a reasonable price.

4) I like the styling.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> I own a BMW because: (and ONLY because)
> 
> 1) They are a well made car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> That people are just buying them as status symbols.


And that we all drive like a-holes.


----------



## BmW4EveR330ci (Aug 26, 2003)

*Sweet interior!*

May I ask how you were able to get the GUCCI interior? I've seen some other people posting pics of Burberry and Louise Vuitton. Never seen one in person. But that sure is pimping.

btw, how much for custom order if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Plaz said:


> I have contempt for those sort of items. Not only is everything Vuitton fugly as sin, but the ridiculous inflated prices of such designer wares, all for the sake of "status," really just makes me nauseous.


I'm a bargain shopper myself. I only buy LV as a gift... but i have to admit, albeit pricey... the quality is exceptional. My epi-leather (no monograms) keychain (gift) has lasted me a looong time without any signs of wear. Cheaper ones i've owned tend to change shape or lose stitching over a short time... though i'm sure there's a middle ground somewhere...
(someone stop me from hijacking my thread) :rofl:


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

atyclb said:


> That people are just buying them as status symbols.


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

BmW4EveR330ci said:


> May I ask how you were able to get the GUCCI interior? I've seen some other people posting pics of Burberry and Louise Vuitton. Never seen one in person. But that sure is pimping.
> 
> btw, how much for custom order if you don't mind sharing.


 

(sorry, that's not my car)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Exactly. I was always very averse to BMWs due to their image, and the image of those who "typically" drive them. But the consistently glowing reviews in all the mags convinced me to go drive one... and the rest was history.
> 
> But I wish there wasn't so much baggage attached to the roundel.


 :beerchug:

BMW was originally not on the list of potential cars because of the image/stereotype. Then I thought, who cares what people think, we are buying the car for ourselves not anybody else...and the rest is history


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> BMW was originally not on the list of potential cars because of the image/stereotype. Then I thought, who cares what people think, we are buying the car for ourselves not anybody else...and the rest is history


Same here.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

also I wouldnt consider BMW in a "higher class" since 325i are everywhere where i live, $299 lease deals


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

For me the #1 aspect is that it's the BEST looking convertible out there. I could not imagine my driving any other car that wasn't overpriced (solara), too common (sebring), a high school car (wrangler or mustang). What's left then?

Now I admit, being a young professional I did want something that helped portray that image, but my 323 is just holds the road so well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2003)

Add me to the list of folks who buy BMWs IN SPITE OF their image. Offer me another car with the same feel, 4 doors, RWD and a manual tranny (and that's not fugly) and I'll buy it. 

I bought my car for me. And I am totally opposed to buying things for their brand status.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> also I wouldnt consider BMW in a "higher class" since 325i are everywhere where i live, $299 lease deals


Be different. Buy a Honda.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Be different. Buy a Honda.


new accord is pretty popular too


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I wanted a convertible -

This is my 1st BMW, the only other new convertible I like is the Mercedes SL..and at $85K+ I actually felt the 330cic at $45K is a reasonable price for the vehicle. Granted not as fully equipped as the Mercedes SL..but still a very nice car.

I wish there was no "preppy - Yuppie" stigma associated with the BMW line of cars, but I buy what I like etc...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Be different. Buy a Honda.


NSX.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Which models are we speaking about ?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> NSX.


sure, got 90k lying around for me


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Hell... I almost didn't buy my BMW because of the image/stereotype status of the car.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I am buying a BMW because I consider myself a driving enthusiast that has matured. I have a 330i on order for ED and I'm moving up from an Integra.

If you look hard for a car that truly fulfills the category of sports sedan, you won't find much. The BMW 3 performed the best and that is why I have one on order. In fact, the BMW is cheaper than the Lexus IS. Also, the BMW has the best resale value, so if I want out in a year, it won't break the bank. I would have preferred a Honda/Acura product, but since Honda isn't serious about making a performance sedan, I'm switching teams. I'm sick of FWD.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> sure, got 90k lying around for me


Used '91s go for ~$24K now a days. :thumbup:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bought mine for
-looks
-RWD
-availability of manual
-handling
-practicality

I couldn't find anything else that combined all of these attributes.

I bought my car in spite of the image. I'm quite happy if no one knows I drive a BMW.


----------



## kdshapiro (May 1, 2003)

Interesting question. Which has more status a $45,000 F150 SVT or a $30,000 stripper 325i? Good now that we settled that question. I will also add that I don't find cars to be prestigious. They can be expensive, sought after, have a reputation of it's own, rare and exclusive, but not prestigious, at least to me. :tsk: I got my BMW for the following reasons:

1. I became interested in them in the '80s because they were hot cars.
2. They are timeless works of art that don't age. A BMW is instantly recognizable from any angle.
3. They have a reputation for building high quality, performance cars that provide the driver with an unparalleled driving experience.
4. BMWs don't need performance mods to experience the driving experience.
5. The later model BMWs are every bit as reliable as their Japanese counterparts, such as the G35. Read the Infiniti boards to see the list of issues people report. Mine did not disappoint in that regard.

In summary, I have no problem in spending a little more to get something that is better: restaurants, suits, or cars. All depreciating assets. It's amazing to me that people will blow hundreds of dollars on expensive restaurants time in and time out and then say BMWs are overpriced.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

kdshapiro said:


> Interesting question. Which has more status a $45,000 F150 SVT or a $30,000 stripper 325i?


Very good point! :thumbup: Most people with that 'attitude' towards BMW owners can't or don't comprehend that perspective.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

Oh, get over it.

Getting a BMW "despite" its image is as asinine as getting one for what it says about you. All high end cars come with some "stigma" if you want to view it as such. You don't think Porsche or Ferrari has some stereotype implications?

Saying that you got a BMW despite the image puts you only half a step short of the sort of people who buy Saabs... yes, I'd like to buy an inferior, quirky, unreliable vehicle (that costs just as much as a BMW) just to tell the world I'm too embarassed to buy a BMW because of what people might think of me.

[By the way, is there any reason in the world to buy a Saab other than to try to set yourself apart from the BMW crowd in a fit of reverse-snobbishness?]


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Which models are we speaking about ?


I wasn't thinking about specific models when i posted this thread... just the bmw brand.

Interesting, but i never heard or was concerned about negative stigma about bmw's or bmw owners... Lots of good reasons given to why you would own a bmw... but not a single person will admit to owning one BECAUSE it's a bmw.... but then BECAUSE it's a bmw, there are a lot of good reasons to own one. catch-22 so this might have been a pointless thread.
Can't argue with the styling defenses though... :thumbup:

Someone mentioned moving UP to a bmw... isn't that classing the vehicle? If we sell our Acura 3.2 or some such and buy a 325... (or 330), are we moving up... or sideways... or is this irrelevant?
(i know there are differences... but bear with me on the generalization).

I hate to say it but i guess money is a big factor in this too isn't it? I mean, if someone has to make some financial sacrifice to own a bmw over a honda, then they'd class the car higher than someone who'd have no financial hardship in buying one if they so choose.
(i.e. i can afford the 3er right now... but not a seven... while someone else owns a 7, maybe a couple of 3er's for the kids... etc).


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> Oh, get over it.
> 
> Getting a BMW "despite" its image is as asinine as getting one for what it says about you. All high end cars come with some "stigma" if you want to view it as such. You don't think Porsche or Ferrari has some stereotype implications?
> 
> ...


It's not so much the stigma that's attached to the car/carmaker, which this thread seems to be moving towards...
My question is really if anyone who owns/bought a bmw did so because they wanted a higher class of vehicle (thus considering it a higher class of vehicle).
even a smidgen?

Someone mentioned they were very common, which is true. I see so many more 3'ers these days than i used too... but does it being as common as a honda civic make it the same class of vehicle? (generalizations here... work with me)... 

EDIT: my cousin owned a Saab... thought it was pretty cool...
kinda like one of those: "hey that's neat! what's it do?" type deals..
:rofl:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I agree manyBMWs are bought by people as status symbols. They do garner some form of mystique. Funny hting is many Lexus and other buyers want a BMW, but figure they can't afford one. Never lookingto find out they could have had a BMW for less moeny. 

And I personally know people who did this.

If it wasn't for the M versions, I wouldn't buy a BMW because of the baggage of all those who bought because of status, not because of performance, handling, quality, fun factor, etc.

Most people who hit these boards are NOT in the category of status buyers.

Now the guy who wrote the letter to Roundel that he didn't like DIY, competition, old model coverage, etc, IS in that category..


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes, I think that the average American cattle.. er, I mean consumer (why do I keep saying that?  ) buys the BMW for the roundel. Or, if they don't own one, they view a BMW as this sort of elite car. Personally, I bought my first Bimmer because I've always loved the styling of BMWs, and wanted one (especially before they are all Bangled.) The BMW driving characteristics are certainly an asset as well, and the second reason why I own one. I'd be lying if I said the roundel had nothing to do with my wanting one.

People approach me and make various comments about me, the car, and how much I must make. When I take a moment to explain that many SUVs and trucks cost more than my fully loaded BMW, they begin to sober up. When I explain to them that this is my wife and my only car, and that most couples spend more on two cars and associated costs than I do on mine, they finally realize that I'm not some elitist snob yuppie.

I bought my BMW knowing the roundel comes with certain misconceptions and connotations. I decided that I didn't care what other people would think. I wanted the car, and that is all that mattered to me.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 8, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> Yes, I think that the average American cattle.. er, I mean consumer (why do I keep saying that?  ) buys the BMW for the roundel. Or, if they don't own one, they view a BMW as this sort of elite car. Personally, I bought my first Bimmer because I've always loved the styling of BMWs, and wanted one (especially before they are all Bangled.) The BMW driving characteristics are certainly an asset as well, and the second reason why I own one. I'd be lying if I said the roundel had nothing to do with my wanting one.
> 
> People approach me and make various comments about me, the car, and how much I must make. When I take a moment to explain that many SUVs and trucks cost more than my fully loaded BMW, they begin to sober up. When I explain to them that this is my wife and my only car, and that most couples spend more on two cars and associated costs than I do on mine, they finally realize that I'm not some elitist snob yuppie.
> 
> I bought my BMW knowing the roundel comes with certain misconceptions and connotations. I decided that I didn't care what other people would think. I wanted the car, and that is all that mattered to me.


well said. :clap: Much respect to admitting, even if it was just a eensy-weensy bit, that the roundel did have something to do with buying the car...
now that i think about it... there are some people with these ridiculous misconceptions aren't there? I never thought about it before, but i did get a lot of those types of comments after i got my car...
oh well... as you said, in the end all that matters is if you're happy with your decision... :thumbup:


----------

